# Raccoon attack



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yesterday we lost a chick to a raccoon. So we secured the coops better and sat traps stayed up late and checked through out the night. Nothing. Then at nine o'clock this morning a raccoon was trying to grab a chick through the coop wire. Before I could grab a gun the kids screamed at it and chased it off. So raccoon is still out there.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh no! So sorry you lost one, but glad you saved one! Hopefully you will trap him tonight!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought once daylight came it would be ok to sleep peacefully lol. I guess not. I didn't think raccoons came out in the morning


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that it knows that there is food there, it will be back again and again. Now you're going to have to make absolutely certain your coop is Fort Knox and there is no way in to get at the birds. 

A pic of your pen and coop would be very helpful and we might be able to guide you on how to fortify your setup.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

this is what I have been keeping the chicks in. After yesterday's attack my husband screwed boards along the bottom because of uneven ground there was a gap about one inch high


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

4 of em. they will come out anytime if they know there is food. simply use an egg as bait. ***** are one of the easier preds to trap/kill.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We had the trap set but it didn't go for it


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We used marshmallows and peanut butter


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

if it knows there is live food, it will go for that. set the trap where you saw the **** trying to get in bc that is likely where they will attempt again bc they see that as the weak spot.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The trap was like three feet away from the chicks coop. Does it need to be closer?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I would say as close to the coop as possible. what kind of trap? if a foothold, leave room for him to raise hell without damaging coop and stuff


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

this kind


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to dig down and put a more solid obstruction there. I had a **** actually tear chicken wire, that plywood probably will not last when a determined **** starts yanking on it, especially if it's only screwed on at the bottom.

For the life of me I could figure out how it was grabbing the peeps because that run looks so solid, I didn't even notice the very bottom.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm getting to the point where I'm tempted to sleep outside with them lol. I love my babies and I don't wanna lose anymore.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

with a cage trap I would suggest figuring out where the *****' path is to the coop and head it off way before it gets to the coop.
once it gets to the coop, its attention will likely be on the birds...
keep in mind that ***** are ADHD and like real shiny things. maybe hang something reflective inside the cage along with bait to get his attention. small pie plate, CD, strip of tin foil, etc.
maybe try something with heavy scent as bait like tuna, cat food, etc


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband just shot a raccoon that was climbing a tree that hangs over our coop. Buh bye mr raccoon. Hopefully he doesn't have any friends hanging around


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hopefully it does not have any babies either. Hate and berate me but cage trapping is the most humane form of getting rid of critters. They can be moved to another area. I can't imagine the pain of having a trap clamped down on one of my arms or legs. I know. I love animals of all kinds. That is why I laid wire from the side of my run down through the ground and up the other side. Then we filled it with 4 feet of dirt. The door is raised with a 2x4 kick bar so nothing can dig its way in. 

Raccoons have their place in nature. They keep other rats and critters in check. It is a shame to kill them off because we put live food out at night. It's not their fault. Hunger is hunger and they need to eat. 

Rant off. Now you all can blast me for being a softie. My dad trained us as little kids to never feed the wild life for this reason. When you stop feeding them, they will go after your cats and other domestic things. We had 28 acres and 6 dogs. They kept the chickens safe at night. Nothing got near them.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Not to derail the thread but don't you think relocating a **** would disturb the balance in the ecosystem wherever you set it loose? Not saying your wrong. Just seems like fixing a problem with another problem?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well when u relocate a raccoon that u know kills chickens, isn't that like loading ur problem off on someone else? What if someone else has chickens. And the doom that I had just released kills someone's entire flock. One raccoon or potentially other chickens. The choice is clear to me


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Barredrockmom said:


> Raccoons have their place in nature. They keep other rats and critters in check. It is a shame to kill them off because we put live food out at night. It's not their fault. Hunger is hunger and they need to eat.


And I would like to add that you are right, ***** have their place in nature as do we....at the top. ***** also have a place, right beside the mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to agree with the others on this, hurt one of mine and pay the price. ***** attacking domestic animals is the height of laziness, they're easy pickings so why should the ***** take the trouble to hunt for their food as they should be doing. That said, I also don't like the idea of snares unless it's a head catch and instant dispatch.

Protecting those under our care has little to do with trying to save wild life.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

LMAO Really? Just look what your chickens had to suffer from your lack of proper construction of your coop. Your opening picture says it all. Now who is the idiot for not taking the time to properly construct a coop that secures your precious little pets.

I have been here a while and I think I need to slink off. Spend a few years rehabbing wild animals and see the stupidity that nature surfers at the hands of Idiots who feel their space should not contain any wild animals that should have the nerve to enter their yards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Barred, I'm sure we've all helped our fair share of wild life but there is a cut off when that wildlife has chosen to enter our world for easy pickings to harm or kill our animals that have no defense against them. 

And CM's comment is in relation to what I said, not you.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The lmao was to roscos comment about being next to the mashed potatoes n gravy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Barredrockmom said:


> LMAO Really? Just look what your chickens had to suffer from your lack of proper construction of your coop. Your opening picture says it all. Now who is the idiot for not taking the time to properly construct a coop that secures your precious little pets.
> 
> I have been here a while and I think I need to slink off. Spend a few years rehabbing wild animals and see the stupidity that nature surfers at the hands of Idiots who feel their space should not contain any wild animals that should have the nerve to enter their yards.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion on how to dispose of raccoons and everyone has their right to protect their livestock as they see fit. To call someone an idiot who you don't even know is childish and quite rude.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everybody cool it. Don't make me sound like my Mother and threaten to get the paddle out.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol yes mommy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol yes mommy


Whew, I really didn't want to sound like my Mother.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

No beef here...just asking a sincere question with an attempt at humor on the side.
carry on


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, Barred, that was uncalled for. I've had raccoons rip 1/2" plywood with 1.5" screws off the side of a coop and pull the chickens out piece by piece by whatever it could grab. Wings ripped off, legs ripped off, head ripped off, bellies ripped open and guts ripped out... Absolutely heinous. I could not have imagined the agony and terror my birds went through as they were torn apart. That coop is strong, all precautions were taken. 1/4" hardware cloth, double walled, 3/4" plywood, two lag bolt latches on the door, stilted off the ground 2.5' with double floors. They just clawed, chewed and pried until they tore themselves a hole in the wall big enough to reach through. I took every single precaution to ensure my outrageously priced bantams were safe and it did nothing. I lost all but two that night and they died from stress within 10 days. I was able to piece every bird back together, NOTHING was eaten. Hunger? I think not. Something for it to do more like. I know it was a raccoon because tracks don't lie. 
Did my chickens suffer because my lack of proper construction? Heck no. My chickens suffered because a raccoon decided it wanted to play with the birds and for no other reason besides.

If the raccoon had still been there when I found the mess, it would've been killed. If it was a dog that I found there ripping apart my birds, it would've been killed. I am not discriminatory, domestic or wild doesn't matter to me - you kill one of mine and I catch you, then you suffer the consequences. 

And fyi, most places don't condone the relocation of nuisance animals because they are reoffenders. They will either just wander back to where they came from and continue, die trying to find their way back, or take up residence in the new spots and go right back to their new ways.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Barredrockmom said:


> LMAO Really? Just look what your chickens had to suffer from your lack of proper construction of your coop. Your opening picture says it all. Now who is the idiot for not taking the time to properly construct a coop that secures your precious little pets.
> 
> I have been here a while and I think I need to slink off. Spend a few years rehabbing wild animals and see the stupidity that nature surfers at the hands of Idiots who feel their space should not contain any wild animals that should have the nerve to enter their yards.


You can build a coop like Fort Knox and a raccoon will find a way in. I still maintain that Mr. Shotgun is your friend. I like wildlife as well as the next one, but a marauding raccoon is not rehabilitable. Your comments are pretty rude


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so back to the OPs situation...have you seen the offenders again? any luck "stopping" them?


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

the racoons not only have a place on the table..but a person might be able to make a lil extra money from the skins as well...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

jimLE said:


> the racoons not only have a place on the table..but a person might be able to make a lil extra money from the skins as well...


jim, I like where your head is. we would get along just fine. would go great hanging off the corner of the mantle along with a fox too.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't seen anymore and nothing seems to be bothering my chicks. So I'm hoping that was the only one


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

What does raccoon taste like?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

that's outstanding gump!



glad you resolved the issue, chickmom


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> What does raccoon taste like?


chicken...duh


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol someone had told me that it taste nasty cuz they eat garbage too


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well you are what you eat right? and the ones around me have eaten chicken a lot lately. so.....

its kinda greasy. you can fry anything though.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just saw three raccoons together about 30 yards from my coop. I tried to shoot one with a 22 but I think I just hit it cuz it rolled for a second then got up and by the time I reloaded they were all gone . Doesn't help my hands were shaking cuz I'm not used to shooting. So now trying to clean house and keep n eye out for *****. I don't think mopping n **** hunting go hand in hand lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

girl you need a scatter gun! pump those suckers full of #4s


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosco, remember not all have the wide open area to use a shotgun. 99% of the time either my dogs or my Guineas were in between me and what I was shooting at. Add in things like propane tanks or vehicles and it does become a problem.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I would wager that using a shotty is safer from ricochet and over penetration than a .22 or any rifle or handgun. although when observing the 4 cardinal gun safety rules, you shouldn't be making a shot with anything between you and the target or beyond it, ever. in order to use #4s lethally, you would need to be at such a distance that the mythical "over spreading" of the pattern would be negated. its quite a myth that the spread of a shotgun pattern is the size of a sedan soon out of the barrel. you still have to do your part aiming to get max pellets on target. I grew up hunting with a shotty and one is by my nightstand. and I pattern mine...so I speak from MY personal experience. others may differ...

ETA: .22s are famous for ricochets and traveling long distances past the intended target...something to consider


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow that was a lot of info rosco lol I think u made my head spin


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Guns are fantastic if used correctly AND safely. If you haven't been taught proper handling and safety precautions, maybe taking a gun safety course would be a good thing. It will make you more familiar with a gun and therefore help with the shaking that goes on when the adrenaline gets pumping.

Been there, done that.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband has been trying to teach me as much as possible. He was a marine so he has plenty of proper training, but I don't have confidence that I think only comes with time and practice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You would have had to see my place to understand why a shotgun was not a good choice unless it was being used in the lower field. Yes, my 22 has quite a range and something I've always kept in mind when using it. Luckily, the dogs and Guineas kept most interlopers on the run so it took very little input on my part to get them moving. A .380 is on my nightstand for home protection. The hubs keeps going yadda, yadda about having the shotgun there. All I say is, the dogs. I've got way more control over the handgun than I do a cumbersome shotgun in such a tight space.

I like that idea of a class. Think of it this way, many times an instructor has way more patience with everything that has to do with a gun than a spouse that already has the safe handling of a firearm imprinted on their brains. I grew up with them so there isn't the fear there. Respect, yes.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sorry chick momma I've been an avid shooter/hunter my whole life so guns are one of my fortes...
not sure about yalls states, but mine offers free firearms training through the dept of wildlife and fisheries. you can actually take it online or in class but there is a mandatory "field day" where you must go and shot X number of rounds generally with a shotgun. fun to do as a group or with a few friends. I highly recommend it even if shooting isn't your thing. it may one day HAVE to be your thing to protect yourself or loved ones and you would want to know how to use it safely.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a good point Robin. I never thought of it that way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When my hubs asks me if my gun is clear when I'm cleaning it I just look at him. He didn't have guns growing up but I did. I will admit he's safety conscious when it comes to their handling but I'm the last person he should ask if it's clear. I check it, then check it again, and then one more time. Everytime I pick one of them up, I check the safety to make certain it's engaged. It's just one of those things I was taught and have never lost sight of. An instructor who doesn't know you but wants only the safest possible operation of a firearm can help those new to guns understand why things are done the way they are.

True story, one that happened recently. The hubs works away from home. He's in one of those long stay places with the kitchen kind of deal. After being home for the weekend he entered his room to find strangers in it. He asked who are you, what are you doing in my room? They said, this is the room they gave us. 

It all got worked out. But I was very upset and at first he didn't get why. I told him, when I have to be on the road my gun is on the nightstand right next to me. If someone had opened my door that evening they could have ended up shot. Being as he's in TX he was darned lucky the people in his room were not like me. That I could have ended up a widow because of the stupidity on the long stay motel's part. I still get angry at how stupid it was.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. You guys have been so kind and helpful....well most of you guys lol ️️


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

We don't put up with ***** either. We have woods on 3 sides of us, so we get quiet a few. We just had a gov. trapper come in to trap a bob cat ,which was relocated many miles from us. But, we caught a **** first and were instructed to dispose of, which we did. Our coop is made of sheet iron and has a rock footing under and around the outside perimeters. The chicken wire is buried and the bottom is covered with weld wire all around. We keep a trail cam going all the time.


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

i enjoy using a 22 revolver when shooting at racoons.i've gotten reasonably good enough with it,, where i at least get close to it at 100 feet..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jimLE said:


> i enjoy using a 22 revolver when shooting at racoons.i've gotten reasonably good enough with it,, where i at least get close to it at 100 feet..


Whoa, that's some good shootin'.

Did you see the thing where the guy was shooting at the Armadillo and had one of his shots richocet back and hit hin the face? I have trouble believing that the armour on an armadillo is that hard. It would seem more to me that he hit a rock and that kicked it back.


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

i heard about that shot.yeah they do have a hard shells.plus,you have to include the curve of the shell as well.so if the shot aint right.then things are liable to go wrong..and if im right.you stand a better chance of makeing a good shot if the armiddilo is facing away from you.on account it's sheel is layerd..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't even consider the curve of the shell. 

The safer thing to do is have a dog that doesn't like Armadillos or Guineas. I used to watch both my dogs and Guineas run the dillos off our property.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

So, is the racoon reaching under the coop there where it looks like it's being dug out? Need to put hardware cloth there. Take some hardware cloth and and attach it to the bottom board of the coop on the inside and have the rest of it come out to the front. Could dig down and put it down and put some dirt on top. Get what I'm saying?? That way ***** will not be able to dig under the coop.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> My husband has been trying to teach me as much as possible. He was a marine so he has plenty of proper training, but I don't have confidence that I think only comes with time and practice.


Please thank him for his service. My son is currently stationed at camp Lejeune.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for your advice chickflick. I haven't seen any raccoons for a while...(knock on wood) and I'm hoping it stays that way. And Pinkmartin I will. And thank you to you and your son. He is making a sacrifice that some of us can't imagine, and it takes a lot to be a parent and watch your son enter the military. I can't even begin to imagine what it feels like to have a child who is willing to put their life on the line for their country. You must be so proud! ️ I wish him the best and keep us updated on him


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you chickenmommy. My son left for boot when he was only 17. I had to sign for him to go. The proudest most terrifying moment of my life was signing those papers. The most gut wrenching was watching his plane take off. He has been places, done things, seen things I can't even imagine. Tbh, I am glad I don't know everything. I worry enough as it is! I thought I would only have to worry during deployments. Unfortunately, our world is changing. I almost worry more when he's in the states. At least when he's abroad, it's easy for him to recognise his enemy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Very sad but true statement. Who would have thought it would come to where soldiers aren't even safe on their home turf


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Very sad but true statement. Who would have thought it would come to where soldiers aren't even safe on their home turf


You can say that again. I have a blue star mom banner in my front window and a usmc flag on my porch. I've been told that makes me a target too. That's fine. My boy learned some of what he knows about guns from his momma. Not too many places I go that my hand gun doesnt.  bout the only members of my household who can't use a gun are the dogs and cat. The one dog bites. The other is really big and the cat can give a seriously shady look. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> Well when u relocate a raccoon that u know kills chickens, isn't that like loading ur problem off on someone else? What if someone else has chickens. And the doom that I had just released kills someone's entire flock. One raccoon or potentially other chickens. The choice is clear to me


 I feel that if someone dumps off an animal in your area & it kills some of your livestock, that person should be charged with a crime & made to pay you for your loss.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

yea thats a good idea! just be sure you detain the predator for questioning so you can find out who relocated it, then press charges. 
here's to beating this horse again... 1) we are at the top of the food chain- we eliminate (kill) threats to our livelihood. 2)be responsible. be a good steward. if your livestock, family, property, etc is important to you, protect it the best you can.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I've heard that ***** will come back anyway if you don't take them over 5 miles away. Don't quote me on this. I could be wrong, but I've heard it's illegal to relocate an animal anyway unless you are licensed to rehab animals or something. But as Rosco says, that is dependant on someone catching you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some states do have laws about relocating unless done by a professional. Think of it this way, wildlife management knows where low population numbers are and will carry them out that way. 

Something to remember, not all live in areas where discharging a firearm is legal so relocating maybe the only option. Which then means having to contact wildlife management.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I looked up Ohio laws. Of course laws are purposely written to be clear as mud. The way I understand it, unless you are licensed, any problem animal that is trapped should be released or euthanized on the spot. So, either kill it however you see fit or let it go. Right there next to your coop where you caught it. I vote kill it. If you can't shoot it in your area... Well, make it listen to Justin beiber for a while. In fact playing that over night near the coop, may deter predators anyway.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Take care of the problems before you have another attack! Don't wait for them to come back and have chicken dinner! Do not relocate a raccoon! They have their own territories and will have to fight for his turf. Don't make it another's problem. Yes, they are cute. But that cuteness carries diseases. Better to displace the poor lil ****.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Something to remember, not all live in areas where discharging a firearm is legal so relocating maybe the only option. Which then means having to contact wildlife management.


I have been having skunk problems @ my place

after i catch one in a live trap

I put an old sheet over the trap

then i up-end the whole works and place it in a

55 gallon drum filled with water.

it turns out that skunks can't hold their breath over night

(who knew?)


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Batism is a sure fire way to change one's ways.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

piglett!!! It's about flippin' time you showed up.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hahahaha I love it


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Interesting thread;*

Wow, interesting thread and gone in many directions.

First, my grandson just left Camp Lejeune a couple of weeks ago after serving a little over three years, and lots of traveling. He begins college this fall. Ooh Rah!

We have raised racoons from babies. The mother was killed in the road and when the babies got hungry they fell out of our neighbors tree. They knew my wife liked and sometimes raised "wild" animals. You have to notify the DNR that you are doing so. We relocated the racoons to a state park, with the Rangers help, once they'd grown enough. They can make good pets. We have also dispatched racoons that thought they could make a home of our barn and menu of our birds.

I prefer a shotgun to be sure of killing things if possible. I use a 410ga, and prefer #6 shot. I also use 22's, and prefer the 22 short, or what they call the 22CB. The shorts and CB will kill the small predators up to racoon size. I like to be as close as possible, but have killed one as far away as 100 feet with a 22. 22 shorts and CB's will not penetrate, nor ricochet nearly as far as 22 long rifle. I also use quite a bit of 22 birdshot on rodents as far as twenty feet, but that usually takes two shots unless you are close. The 410 with #6 I've used in the barn being careful not to be too close to the siding or other walls. Shot either in the 410 or the 22 will not penetrate the barn. Shot will bounce off of things like tractor tires, and it can come right back at you, something to consider.

We have an older lady from in town who thinks we are nuts. She must because she keeps trapping squirrels in her yard and bringing them to our yard. She has also heard that my wife likes wild animals. I don't like her doing it but I don't say anything. If the squirrels become a nuisance, and they do in short order. They once again get reallocated.
Though my wife has also raised squirrels.

We once had a neighbor who though his dogs had more right to live on our chickens than our chickens had the right to live. We simply called the police and they discussed jail time with the neighbor. They also reminded them, I had the right to protect my chickens. Those people weren't good neighbors and soon moved. I had years ago shot and killed a dog that crippled my wife's horse. Land owners have the right to protect their livestock, but it still wasn't a good feeling. We treated the horse for years afterwards, but he never did fully recover.

We can only build our coops and enclosures so secure. Predators are resourceful creatures. The hungrier they are the more resourceful or desperate they become. I've had a couple of run-ins with skunks, but have yet to be sprayed. Opossums are fun to play with and relocate, if you have friends. Black bears can wreck a coop built of light wire, I've seen one rip the door off an earth cellar. And, it was a heavy wooden door. The owner covered the door with a sheet of gauged steel, and place a sheet of plywood with roofing nails driven through, face up, on the ground in front of the door. The bear still returned to scratch at that door while standing on those nails.

If we find a weakness in our coops, or cellars, we just have to adjust.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you to you and your family, especially your grandson. I can't wait til I can say my son is coming home for good. My parents and younger son are in NC visiting right now. I stayed behind since my daughter's baby is due in 17 days.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> piglett!!! It's about flippin' time you showed up.


sorry Robin

between school & work my free time has been in very short supply


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously, you've been missed.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Obviously, you've been missed.


stop, you will make me blush


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go ahead, blush. Welcome back.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> Well, make it listen to Justin beiber for a while. In fact playing that over night near the coop, may deter predators anyway.


 You made me literally LOL!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

zamora said:


> You made me literally LOL!


It's a tactic I've used on one of my kids. I've also forced him to watch baby Einstein and dora. He's 12. Works better than beating him and doesn't leave any marks


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I LOVE baby Einstein but that Dora needs some help, she has absolutely NO fashion sense.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ha ha ha! That's accurate!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Heard it on the Radio;*

Regarding the punishment; We leave a radio on constantly in our barn loft. There are a lot of places and things up there for raccoons or opossums to hide up there. Since I've moved my power tools and wood working tools up there I've put the radio up there to help deterre uninvited guests. I suppose it's working, we haven't had any, except for sparrows and starling. Still working on those.

It's set to an "old" country music station and we can just barely hear it downstairs.


----------

